# 100 Days Till Halloween



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

better get busy....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

And people wonder why we work on stuff year round. If I only waited until october, I would have nothing.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Ya, 100 days, but break it down to months and then week-ends you actually have to work on things and your probably... waaaay behind.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Well I wasn't stressed...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

ubzest said:


> Ya, 100 days, but break it down to months and then week-ends you actually have to work on things and your probably... waaaay behind.


No kidding...I need to devote an hour a day, every day, if I'm gonna even be close to finishing. And the hardest part - doing it right the first time!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

All this rain is slowing down my progress.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Tarps think tarps


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh no!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

There are 96 days, 18 hours, 23 minutes and 56 seconds until Halloween 2008.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm so lucky that I have a small front yard!

I'm just building a fence and two PVC bodies so i will defiantly hopefully get that done.

Good luck to everyone working hard!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

OK lets see. I need to build my witch, build my grave digger, finish my vampire,
make a victim for my vampire, and for my grave digger.......100 days?......I need a drink!LOL!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

come on guys get to propping

There are 91 days, 10 hours, 18 minutes and 15 seconds until Halloween 2008.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

work work work work I thought this was supposed to be fun


----------

